# Gaming PC



## Rosenheim (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 
Was haltet ihr von der PC Zusammenstellung






						700 Gaming PC November 2021 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für 700 Gaming PC November 2021




					geizhals.de
				



Mir der Grafikkarte nvidia geforce gtx 1060 6gb

Spielen möchte ich 
Ls22,Anno1800,Siedler,call of duty,
mit aktuellen spielen werde ich ein Problem haben sie Grafikkarte soll nur eine Zwischenlösung sein


----------



## Scirocco2000 (18. Februar 2022)

Du kannst auch mit https://www.vergleich.org/gaming-pc/ vergleichen, da bekommst du für das selbe Geld sogar eine RTX mit eingebaut. Habe mir aber die Details der anderen Teile nicht angeschaut. Vielleicht kommt für dich auch ein AMD in Frage.



> sie Grafikkarte soll nur eine Zwischenlösung sein


Bekommst du noch extra eine andere oder wie ist da der Plan? Denn dann hat sich das eigentlich erledigt.


----------



## heylarry (21. Februar 2022)

Also ich habe mir meinen PC mit Ankermann zusammengestellt. Da kannst du dich selbst umschauen: https://www.ankermann.com/de/gaming-pc-konfigurator.htm 
Ansonsten würde ich bei der Festplatte und CPU etwas mehr investieren. Ich habe mich für den Intel Core i7 -11700 entschieden, kostet um die 380€ bei Ankermann jetzt.


----------

